# Weihnachtsgeschenke für Freund?



## marion9394 (29. November 2009)

Huhu Ihr,

Was wünscht sich der Mann von heute zu Weihnachten?
Bin komplett ideenlos wenn es um Weihnachten geht...

alle sachen die mir einfallen kann mein freund irgendwie nicht brauchen... :/

seine kommentare zu meinen ideen: 

Ipod - "ich lauf ja nur 1o minuten zur arbeit... mimimi da schaff ich auch ohne musik"
kamera - die liegt ja nur rum
elektrorasierer - ich hab einen nassrasierer 
navi - zum einkaufen find ich noch so...
dvdplayer (unserer geht putt) -  das ist ja ein doofes geschenk...
uhr - ich hab ein handy zum uhrzeit gucken...


spiele - er zockt eh nur wow -.-
dvds - haben schon sooo viele

socken! er meinte er könnte socken brauchen - aber ich kann ihm doch keine socken zu weihnachten schenken??! das doch pervers ;D

bin echt ratlos!! habt ihr ideen?

LG


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> socken! er meinte er könnte socken brauchen - aber ich kann ihm doch keine socken zu weihnachten schenken??! das doch pervers ;D


zieh nix an ausser den socken und pack dich in einen karton, den er auspacken soll.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. November 2009)

kauf dir bei Ebay von irgendwas teurem ne schachtel, und leg was rein, was billig is ( socken z.B. ^^ )
Dann sag ihm, er hätte mehr Begeisterung zeigen können und sich dir mitteilen, was er denn gerne gehabt hätte.
Wenn ers lustig findet, kannst du ihm anschließend des kaufen, was er will, wenn net... dann Pg ^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (29. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zieh nix an ausser den socken und pack dich in einen karton, den er auspacken soll.



Das könnte er sogar gebrauchen !


----------



## chopi (29. November 2009)

Kauf was bescheuertes,welcher Mann würde sich nicht über einen ferngesteuerten Minihubschrauber freuen?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (29. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Kauf was bescheuertes,welcher Mann würde sich nicht über einen ferngesteuerten Minihubschrauber freuen?



Sowas gibts ?!!!


----------



## chopi (29. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Sowas gibts ?!!!



Ich meine sowas mal gesehn zu haben,solltest du googln und was gutes finden,sorg dafür dass ich den Link bekomm *g*


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (29. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich meine sowas mal gesehn zu haben,solltest du googln und was gutes finden,sorg dafür dass ich den Link bekomm *g*



http://de.shopping.com/-ferngesteuert+mini+helikopter !!
BTT -> Das wäre doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit kann er in den Vorgarten und mit den anderen Freunden spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. November 2009)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/rc/b938/

Das is auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. November 2009)

Ein Konzertticket für seine Lieblingsband, obwohl der Helikopter natürlich besser wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

der helikopter ist gut
die idee von brille is auch einmalig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und bier, schenk ihm paar kästen bier xD


----------



## Tikume (29. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Sowas gibts ?!!!



http://www.amazon.de/Mini-Hubschrauber-Qui...1672&sr=8-1

Wenn Du nach Hubschrauber suchst findest Du noch mehr.

Ansonsten schliesse ich mich dem Vorschlag von oben an. Als Frau sollte man dem Mann das schenken was er sich jeden Tag rund um die Uhr wünscht.


----------



## Palatschinkn (29. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ansonsten schliesse ich mich dem Vorschlag von oben an. Als Frau sollte man dem Mann das schenken was er sich jeden Tag rund um die Uhr wünscht.



Einen Sportwagen mit über 500PS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Hinack (29. November 2009)

Boah geil, ferngesteuerte Minihubschrauber :O
Minihubschrauber = bestes geschenk ever !


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

ich glaub wir sind uns alle einig
der minihubschrauber hat gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (29. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Sowas gibts ?!!!



In welchem Jahrhundert lebst du denn? ^^ Hab 3 von den teilen hier rumfliegen ^^


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2009)

Hm, solche Hubschrauber können ganz schön Folgekosten mit sich bringen... ich diesen hier : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hab ihn in den ersten Wochen recht oft gecrasht und dabei ca. 5 Satz Rotorblätter, ein paar Kufen, eine Gewichtsstange (oder wie die auch heisst, das Teil über den Rotorblättern) und eine Mittelstange 'verbraucht' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine schlechte Idee ist es aber definitiv nicht, wenn man es mal kann macht es echt Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (29. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm, solche Hubschrauber können ganz schön Folgekosten mit sich bringen... ich diesen hier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunja, das teil was du da hast, ist schon die etwas "teurere" variante. Es gibt jedoch auch kleine für ca 10-20€ die 2 Kanal sind und sich gegenseitig abschiessen können. Die sind so robust, dass du das dingen gegen die Wand Pfeffern könntest und es würd nichts passieren.

Der hier z.B.: http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b...mp;cachedetail= 

Ideal für den spass zu 2.


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nunja, das teil was du da hast, ist schon die etwas "teurere" variante. Es gibt jedoch auch kleine für ca 10-20€ die 2 Kanal sind und sich gegenseitig abschiessen können. Die sind so robust, dass du das dingen gegen die Wand Pfeffern könntest und es würd nichts passieren.
> 
> Der hier z.B.: http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b...mp;cachedetail=
> 
> Ideal für den spass zu 2.


link bei mir defekt


----------



## Palatschinkn (29. November 2009)

Minihubschrauber sind sehr schwer zu lenken am Anfang. Hab mein Model beim Start gekillt.


----------



## Damokles (29. November 2009)

Das Gechenk, das meine Frau mir zu Weihnachten gemacht hat,
ist einfach nie wieder zu toppen!

Best Present ever!

Sie verriet mir, das ich ein Vater werde.

Mit so ´nem Spielzeug ist ein Mann für richtig lange Zeit glücklich!
Gut, mal abgesehen von den hohen Instandhaltungskosten...


----------



## Falathrim (29. November 2009)

Hinack schrieb:


> Boah geil, ferngesteuerte Minihubschrauber :O
> Minihubschrauber = bestes geschenk ever !


Auf jeden Fall....Hard Need auf nen ferngesteuerten Minihubschrauber...alter beim ersten Link hatte es nen ferngesteuerten Apache Kampfheli -> Geil man...einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (29. November 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Huhu Ihr,
> 
> Was wünscht sich der Mann von heute zu Weihnachten?
> Bin komplett ideenlos wenn es um Weihnachten geht...
> ...



es wäre gut mehr über deinen freund zu wi´ssen außer das er wow spielt, ein kleiner misantrph ist und mit dir zusammen ist...
was du ausgeben willst ist auch wichtig...
was wowbezogenes könnte nett sein, ne figur seines chars oder poster, ne andere wow figur nen wow buch usw...
mag er bücher oder filme?
ich persönlich würde für nen psp oder ps3 tippen, xbox360 ist auch nett hat aber keinen bluerayplayer... nen neuer fullhd fernseher... ein jahresabo für wow... nen dreier mit deiner besten freundin...
wie gesagt der hubschrauber könnte auch nett sein, aber ich würde meine freundin für sowas hassen, da ich ihn nach 5 min puttgemnacht hätte und 3 fenster und den fernseher gechrottet hätte, der weihnachtsba7um kriegt sicher auch was ab... 
im zweifeifelsfalle sind gutscheine nie verkert bringen aber am heiligen abend keinen wirklichen direkten spaß...

außerdem sind viele dvds niemals ein argument nicht mehr zu haben^^


----------



## Falathrim (29. November 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> nen dreier mit deiner besten freundin...


Wir haben eine neue Nummer eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wir haben eine neue Nummer eins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, je nachdem wie die aussieht ists geschenk aber kein geschenk mehr... dann kostets... und zwar überwindung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (29. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, je nachdem wie die aussieht ists geschenk aber kein geschenk mehr... dann kostets... und zwar überwindung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Im Zweifel gibts nochn Sachgeschenk...Augenbinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Im Zweifel gibts nochn Sachgeschenk...Augenbinde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hrhr das kombi-packet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (30. November 2009)

hm, also das mit dem heli fänd ich schon mal recht geil - da hätte er was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hätte da auch noch was gefunden was er mit ins büro nehmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klick

Hm beim geschenk hätte ich so an 100 / 150 € gedacht, da er im Jannuar gleich geburtstag hat und ich froh bin wenn ich ihm das irgendwie zamlegen kann.

hm bei dem ganzen technik-schnickschnack bin ich ihm bissi vorraus. dicker fernseher, konsolen, iphone hab ich mir schon selber gekauft -.-
mir ist da gestern regelrecht die kinnlade runtergefallen als er meinte das er aufgelistete (wollte schon items sagen^^^) geschenke nicht so wirklich will... ich würde sogar jetzt noch ein ipod nehmen, wenns nicht so krank wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

er ist relativ schlicht aufgewachseln, in dem haus war nur das nötigste, wenn er was wollte musste er es sich selber erarbeiten etc... ein nützliches geschenk wäre da schön... er ist bei weitem nicht so konsumgeil wie ich ;D

hm,... aber die idee mit den wow figürchen gefällt mir auch... mal schlau machen


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (30. November 2009)

wie wäre was praktiches? socken, hose pully schuhe. zudem bleibt ich bei ps3 da in deinem profil nur ps2 steht^^ netter kurzurlaub wärre für 150 auch drin...
du kannst deinen freund auch gedicht sagen lassen dann erarbeitet er sich auch seine geschenke^^
ne mal im ernst wenn dein freund ein wownarr ist gibt es sehr viele möglichkeiten von von figuren bis geilen ingameitems wie nem hüner und bärenmount, ner reitschildkröte, nem händlerpet, 1000 anderen geilen pets oder epischen hemden, oderpinjatas wichteln in kugeln und und und, nen gutschein für nen jahres abo wow alle 3 monate bezahlt wäre auch noch praktisch...


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

Ok WoW Ingameitems (irgendwelche TGC Dinger), Poster, Figuren, Bücher, etc.

Die Idee mit den Socken find ich gut.

Konzert bzw. Festivalkarten gehn eigentlich immer über so was kann man sich nur freuen (außer es sind Karten für Hanna Montana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ne komplette Staffel seiner Lieblingsserie (falls er eine hat) auf DVD  (Blue-ray könnte etwas teuer werden :/ )

Ein Gutschein für Bungee-jumping, Hubschrauber fliegen, Ballonfahren (das ist sogar noch ein bisschen romantisch), Ein Tag Porsche fahren, Fallschirmspringen.

edit: Ein Fotoalbum von dir mit Bildern von einem professionellen Fotoshot (gerne auch erotisch sowas ist bei meinen Mitazubienen grad total in wobei das zwar ein schönes GEschenk ist aber im Falle der trennung echt ekelhaft werden kann aber nur für die Beteiligten)


----------



## Manowar (30. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ein Tag Porsche fahren



Dadurch kann man depressiv werden!
Da hatte ich noch meinen 3.16i und hatte dann die Chance einen Porsche928 zu fahren und naja..danach will man einfach mehr haben (das eigene Auto genügt dann nicht mehr).
Der 3er kam damit weg,dann kam nen 5er mit mehr Power ,habe dann aber den bösen Fehler gemacht und bin Carrera4 gefahren..tjo,dann war der 5er wieder zu langsam *g*
Also wurde der wieder verkauft und nen neuer 5er mit noch mehr Power steht hier *g*

Also..das kann böse Folgen haben!


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Kauf was bescheuertes,welcher Mann würde sich nicht über einen ferngesteuerten Minihubschrauber freuen?




Hab ein letztes Jahr von meinem Bruder zu Weihnachten bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tolles geschenk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

also son ferngesteuerter hubschrauber fänd ich total langweilig :/


----------



## Deanne (30. November 2009)

Die Idee mit dem Kalender und den erotischen Fotos ist nicht schlecht, aber wie LoD schon sagte, kann das nach hinten losgehen. Ich hab schon so viele Nacktfotos von Freundinnen und Bekannten gesehen, nachdem deren beleidigte Ex-Freunde diese im Internet verteilt haben. Man sollte sich also sicher sein können, dass der eigene Partner nicht zu solchen Aktionen neigt, sonst tut man sich damit selbst keinen Gefallen.

Ansonsten find ich Erlebnis-Geschenke ganz spannend, ist mal was anderes: http://www.jochen-schweizer.de


----------



## Miss Mojo (30. November 2009)

- Fahr mit ihm in nen Freizeitpark - das kannst Du schön für nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr planen.
- Thermenbesuch mit Massage und so. Es gibt Thermen, die bieten so Bäder für 2 an, mit Sekt und co. Da ist man schön ungestört
- Klassiker - Kalender mit Bildern von Dir
- Ray Ban Fliegerbrille - welcher Mann braucht sie nicht?

Wenn er, wie Du sagst, schlichter aufgewachsen ist, übertreib es nicht - er soll sich nicht schlecht fühlen wenn er Dir nur eine Kleinigkeit schenkt!

Schöne Kleinigkeiten:

- Buch "Elefanten auf LSD und andere lustige Experimente" - Brüller!
- Fussmatte "Hier herrscht Zucht und Ordnung"
- anständiger Schal und Handschue - in der Preisklasse wo man es sich nicht selber kaufen würde zB.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Was wünscht sich der Mann? Ganz einfach, ein Bierbrauset. Ganz ehrlich, ich selbst trinke relativ selten Bier, aber ich hatte trotzdem ne Menge Spass dran, als mir das zum Geburtstag geschenkt wurde. Das Bier braucht ca 3-4 Monate, dann ists in perfektem Bierzustand und das ist perfekt geeignet für ne Party oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitechapel (30. November 2009)

Schenk ihm Weed!


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

geschenke hmm geschenke allles was brumm macht.. is schon ma gut... oder wenns bumm macht findens männer auch gaaaaaaaaanz lustig...

wie schon oft genannt wurde ein kalender mit profi fotos von dir... (würd er lieben)
wenn er keine anderen hobbys ausser dich und wow hat... kannst ihm auch n pet aus dem shop kaufen (oder alternativ du bindest dir ne schleife um und legst dich untern baumxD)
greetz arthi


----------



## dragon1 (30. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also son ferngesteuerter hubschrauber fänd ich total langweilig :/


Ketzer! Aussenseiter! Need Minihubschrauber^^


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> (oder alternativ du bindest dir ne schleife um und legst dich untern baumxD)


Dafür! Und dann soll er noch n Foto machen und uns schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

notgeile bande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

jep alle dies wollen bitte ihre e-mail adresse angebenxD


----------



## dragon1 (30. November 2009)

*pfeif* *duckundweg*


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

du bist noch zu jungXD RATED R


----------



## Assari (30. November 2009)

Eigentlich alles Ferngesteuert wins =D

Hub-Schrapp-Schrapp
Flugzeug
Auto

alles ferngesteuert! Das is toll

Und Socken nicht vergessen <3


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Was Ferngesteuertes o_O Ich geh mal davon aus, ihr Freund ist irgendwo zwischen 25-30, da spielt man mit nix Ferngesteuertem mehr, es sei denn, da hats was drauf, das *BUMM* macht, wenns wo reinfährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hier noch ein Bild von nem Bierbrauset:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen Minikühlschrank fänd ich jetzt zB auch noch ein super Geschenk, also einen, den man ins Zimmer stellen kann. Aber der muss unbedingt leise sein, sonst kann man nachts nicht schlafen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

Mensch Marion schenk ihm n Gutschein für die Erdinger Therme das is voll das Erholparadies fällt mir grad ein und ist jetzt nicht soooo weit weg von euch.

edit: nä Dava das mti dem Kühlschrank lass ma die dinger fressen strom ohne ende!


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

ich bin enttäuscht lod ich hätte etwas mehr kreativität von dir erwartetXD


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

ach rutsch mir doch den buckel runter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

der is mir zu krumm^^


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (30. November 2009)

ehrlich, wenn mir meine süsse therme zum fest schenken würde wäre schluss, außer ich schenk ihr ps3 spiele wie die speical edition vom neuen cod oder assasins creed^^

wobei wenn beide dem anderen schenken was sie wollen können sies nachher auch tauschen und alle sind glücklich, außer die perversen fdie ihr nacktfoto unterm baum wollten^^


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

das mit dem pervers hab ich jetz überhörtXD


----------



## Hinack (30. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was Ferngesteuertes o_O Ich geh mal davon aus, ihr Freund ist irgendwo zwischen 25-30, da spielt man mit nix Ferngesteuertem mehr, es sei denn, da hats was drauf, das *BUMM* macht, wenns wo reinfährt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also, zum Ferngesteuerten, das kann erwachsenen Männern durchaus spaß machen, vorallem ferngesteuerte Autos, die mit Benzin fahren, die haben auch ordentlich was drauf wenn die gegen ne wand fahren ^^.
Son Bierbrauset wäre auch net schlecht, aber irgentwie auch langweilig, wenn man 3-4 monate aufs bier warten muss ^^
Nen Minikühlschrank ist nicht sooo der Bringer (hab selber einen), ist zwar leise, aber man benutzt ihn fast nie, vorallem wenn der große kühlschrank nur ein paar meter weit weg ist ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

ey was is gegen die erdinger therme zu sagen das is voll das geile badeparadies mit bar IM Schwimmbecken ich meine gehts noch geiler?


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

Geld.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ey was is gegen die erdinger therme zu sagen das is voll das geile badeparadies mit bar IM Schwimmbecken ich meine gehts noch geiler?


Sowas hatt ich mal in den Ferien, das war super, aber da gabs zum Glück nur Cocktails, denn stell Dir mal vor, was Bier saufende Männer tun, wenn sie das Bier direkt an der Bar im Pool bekommen...oder vielleicht solltest Du Dir vorstellen, was sie eben gerade nicht tun. Igitt...


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

boa dava du kannst so ekelhaft sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Ja tut mir leid, aber genau so ein Gespräch hatt ich mal mit nem Freund, der von seinen Ferien erzählt hat und er meinte dann eben genau, dass er das beobachten musste. Also warne ich nur vor.


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

männer sind primitiv aber glücklichxD


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

We swimm in the pee, we sing in the pee...


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Ansonsten, bevor Du tatsächlich Geld schenken solltest, Marion, schenk doch besser nen Gutschein für ein Kaufhaus in das er öfters geht oder sowas.


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

warum hab ich jetz nur das gefühl das gleich noch drink dazukommt?...

aber um nochmal aufs topic zurück zu kommen...
kannst du uns mal sagen was er ausser wow (und dir ) noch so macht? dann kann man vllt was gutes finden


----------



## marion9394 (30. November 2009)

eigentlich nix, das ist ja das schlimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


er macht eigentlich nix andres... arbeiten, zocken, mich betüdeln ;D

aber hab im inet was nettes gefunden: BODYPAINTING OLE OLE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

das machste.... am ganzen körper wie ein weinachtspacket anmalen lassenxD übrigens nettes foto hust obwohl die augen schon etwas hängenxD


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. November 2009)

meine Freundin hat mir letztes Weihnachten ein Kalender geschenkt mit Fotos des jeweiligen Monats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


d.h. sie hat schon im Januar angefangen an das Geschenk  zu denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich würd ihm nur was kleines Materieles schenken aber dafür ein schönen Tag mit ihm allein verbringen und ihn verwöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> das machste.... am ganzen körper wie ein weinachtspacket anmalen lassenxD übrigens nettes foto hust obwohl die augen schon etwas hängenxD


ich hät ja die augen etwas weiter oben gemalt und aus den brüsten dann tränen gemacht >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hät ja die augen etwas weiter oben gemalt und aus den brüsten dann tränen gemacht >.<



was hast du für tränen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder sind das tränensäcke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Zuletzt gibts ja auch ein nettes Sprichwort bei uns:
_"Frauen sind kompliziert, nie kann mans ihnen recht machen.
Männer hingegen sind einfach: ein satter Mann, ist ein glücklicher Mann."_


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Zuletzt gibts ja auch ein nettes Sprichwort bei uns:
> _"Frauen sind kompliziert, nie kann mans ihnen recht machen.
> Männer hingegen sind einfach: ein satter Mann, ist ein glücklicher Mann."_



Stimmt!
die machen sich viel zu vielen unnötigen Stress.
Wir sind einfach glücklich wenn man an uns denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> die machen sich viel zu vielen unnötigen Stress.
> Wir sind einfach glücklich wenn man an uns denkt
> 
> ...


und das macht uns liebenswert :>


----------



## Death_Master (30. November 2009)

Für 150 Euro kannst du ihn gut mit Socken ausstatten, müssen ja dann auch nicht von Fila oder wasweißich sein, sondern diese hier sind immer sehr gerne gesehen: http://www.herrenausstatter.de/herrenmode/...ginal_acryl.htm

oder einfach ein T-Shirt von Affliction, wenn er denn so einer is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Für 150 Euro kannst du ihn gut mit Socken ausstatten, müssen ja dann auch nicht von Fila oder wasweißich sein, sondern diese hier sind immer sehr gerne gesehen: http://www.herrenausstatter.de/herrenmode/...ginal_acryl.htm
> 
> oder einfach ein T-Shirt von Affliction, wenn er denn so einer is
> 
> ...



diese socken waren jetzt aber nicht dein ernst, oder?


----------



## Soladra (30. November 2009)

*augenvedreh*
Männer...


----------



## Sin (30. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> *augenvedreh*
> Männer...



Glaub nicht dass sich der Freund über andere Männer freut Oo


----------



## Soladra (30. November 2009)

hmmm...  vielleicht einen gutschein in dieser Form?


----------



## marion9394 (30. November 2009)

die brauchen wir gott sei dank nicht!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (30. November 2009)

also ich hoffe auch das dass mit den socken nur ein scherz war..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (30. November 2009)

nein er meinte wirklich das er socken braucht... :<

aber das wäre mir irgendwie peinlich

edit:
die geposteten gängen ja noch! solche hat er ja auch,...
richtig richtig übel fänd ich solche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Damit kann er in den Vorgarten und mit den anderen Freunden spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pfah wer geht mit denen schon nach draussen? Einer fürs Haus!^^ Hab auch einen der is voll lustig^^
Am besten gleich mit ein Netzlein mit Papierkugeln drin dann kann man den Leuten Papierkügelchen um die Ohren schiessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne also, wie wärs mit Warhammerfiguren? Wär mal was anderes als Pc....^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. November 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ne also, wie wärs mit Warhammerfiguren? Wär mal was anderes als Pc....^^



Villeicht ist er ja konservativer WoW-Spieler. Dann wäre das nicht so toll =)


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (30. November 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich weiß nicht was ihr gegen dir bürste habt, sind doch 2 richtig schöne frauenbrüste... aber wenn man nur auf 12jährige mädchen steht die ksum welche haben^^

zudem burlingtonsocken sind geil hab auch einige paare jedoch meister immer sonderrestposten für 5 euro^^


----------



## marion9394 (30. November 2009)

er ist sogar so begeisterungs-unfägig wie nur iwie möglich -.-

daheim hat heute ein packerl von einem renomierten unterwäsche versand auf mich gewartet. ich zieh die unterschiedlichen bhs an und frag ihn wie er die findet ob ihm die gefallen, oder ob ichs zurückschicken soll...

hm ... und was antwortet er??? "hm ist mir egal, wenns net bequem ist schicks zurück -.-" das interessiert mich nicht was du anhast " aarrrrrrrrrrrrrghhh


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hm ... und was antwortet er??? "hm ist mir egal, wenns net bequem ist schicks zurück -.-" das interessiert mich nicht was du anhast " aarrrrrrrrrrrrrghhh


XD ok das is wirklich übel!


----------



## marion9394 (30. November 2009)

kennt ihr das noch? 
http://www.shockabsorbersport.co.nz/wawcs0...ce-o-meter.html

pffff, ich glaub ich hol mir jetzt auch sowas ;D ... das kriegt er dann zu weihnachten! MÄNNER!


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (30. November 2009)

wie lange seit ihr zusammen bzw wie lange wollt ihr noch zusammenbleiben? ich weiß das die erste liebe immer etwas zurückgeht und der alltag kommt aber nach fast 4 jahren beziehung finde ich meine freundin in jeder form und jeglichen klammoten anziehen...


----------



## Vanth1 (30. November 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Huhu Ihr,
> 
> Was wünscht sich der Mann von heute zu Weihnachten?
> Bin komplett ideenlos wenn es um Weihnachten geht...
> ...


Hör doch nicht auf das was er sagt,
wenn du ihm ein ipod kaufst oder am besten nen itouch oder sowas dan freut er sich bestimmt


----------



## LiangZhou (30. November 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> kennt ihr das noch?
> http://www.shockabsorbersport.co.nz/wawcs0...ce-o-meter.html
> 
> pffff, ich glaub ich hol mir jetzt auch sowas ;D ... das kriegt er dann zu weihnachten! MÄNNER!




Kauf ihm etwas kurioses, am besten ein kleines technisches Gimmick (Thinkgeek eignet sich da gut)


Du hast ja gar keine Ahnung wie lange man sich mit sowas beschäftigen kann!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. November 2009)

Das beste Weihnachtsgeschenk ist doch wohl offensichtlich: spreng einfach einen Zementlaster in die Luft! Zumindestens macht sowas mich glücklich.
Ich bin relativ sicher das sich jeder andere Mann auch über sowas freuen würde.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. November 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> er ist sogar so begeisterungs-unfägig wie nur iwie möglich -.-
> 
> daheim hat heute ein packerl von einem renomierten unterwäsche versand auf mich gewartet. ich zieh die unterschiedlichen bhs an und frag ihn wie er die findet ob ihm die gefallen, oder ob ichs zurückschicken soll...
> 
> hm ... und was antwortet er??? "hm ist mir egal, wenns net bequem ist schicks zurück -.-" das interessiert mich nicht was du anhast " aarrrrrrrrrrrrrghhh



ihr frauen mögt sowas nicht verstehen aber das war ein direktes kompliment an deine figur
er wollte damit nur ausdrücken das du ihm immer gefällst...egal was du an hast





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und mit dem ding würde sogar ich noch spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ihr frauen mögt sowas nicht verstehen aber das war ein direktes kompliment an deine figur
> er wollte damit nur ausdrücken das du ihm immer gefällst...egal was du an hast
> 
> 
> ...




Das Teil sieht doch awesome aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (30. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ihr frauen mögt sowas nicht verstehen aber das war ein direktes kompliment an deine figur
> er wollte damit nur ausdrücken das du ihm immer gefällst...egal was du an hast
> 
> 
> ...


Das mit Explodierenden Pfeilen und an einem ferngesteuerten Minihubschrauber und BÄM, das perfekte Weihnachtsgeschenk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

ich glaub ich muss meine wunschliste für weihnachten ändern xD


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. November 2009)

Hinack schrieb:


> Das mit Explodierenden Pfeilen und an einem ferngesteuerten Minihubschrauber und BÄM, das perfekte Weihnachtsgeschenk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Am besten noch steuerbar mit dem Stab, der gepostet wurde. Dann hat er erstmal 3 Stunden bis der Hubschrauber fliegt und wenn er dann geht sprenngt er alles in die Luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Das beste Weihnachtsgeschenk ist doch wohl offensichtlich: spreng einfach einen Zementlaster in die Luft! Zumindestens macht sowas mich glücklich.
> Ich bin relativ sicher das sich jeder andere Mann auch über sowas freuen würde.



wenn du das bekommst sag bescheid 

ich will dabei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. November 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wenn du das bekommst sag bescheid
> 
> ich will dabei sein
> 
> ...




Naja, ich glaub ich muss mich vorerst mit MythBusters zufrieden geben. Aber irgendwann...irgendwann werde ich einen Zementlaster in die Luft sprengen. *auf die to-do Liste schreib*


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

@ lachmann dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> er ist sogar so begeisterungs-unfägig wie nur iwie möglich -.-
> 
> daheim hat heute ein packerl von einem renomierten unterwäsche versand auf mich gewartet. ich zieh die unterschiedlichen bhs an und frag ihn wie er die findet ob ihm die gefallen, oder ob ichs zurückschicken soll...
> 
> hm ... und was antwortet er??? "hm ist mir egal, wenns net bequem ist schicks zurück -.-" das interessiert mich nicht was du anhast " aarrrrrrrrrrrrrghhh



wie heißts so sc hön es kommt nich auf die verpackung an sondern auf den inhalt har har...er hat dich nun mal am liebsten im adamskostüm... *muss sich grad ein lachen verkneifen*


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Dezember 2009)

hm wenn er viel wow zockt, wie wärs dann mit Zubehör.

neue Tastatur, Maus, Headset...

Ansonsten würd ich auch den Minikühlschrank nehmen um immer ein kühles Getränk in Reichweite zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2009)

so ne kaffeemaschiene ne senseo oder sowas wär auch noch ne idee für den lecker kaffee beim raiden :O

edit: oder ein jahresabo für die muskelschmiede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (1. Dezember 2009)

ohh kaffee is nix für ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da kriegt er nämlich scheißerei - dann wars das mit raid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> edit: oder ein jahresabo für die muskelschmiede tongue.gif



da killt er mich ;D


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Wie wärs wenn du ihm einfach n Paar Socken schenkst ^^

Klar, was kleines muss noch dazu aber wenn er nur Socken braucht, dann kannst du froh sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

sag ma der kerl is ja schlimmer als ne frauxD


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2009)

nä ich wär noch schlimmer ich hät gesagt das ich gar nix brauch >.<


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Schenk ihm ne schicke Krawatte, an die du mit Wäscheklammern Socken hängst, und in den Socken ist jeweils ein Gutschein für eine romantische, wilde oder leidenschaftliche Nacht.

P.S.: Ich heiß Soladra, nicht Soldara! Und mach bitte mein Alter raus.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2009)

du bist 12 Soldara du KANNST richtiges Deutsch schreiben bitte tu das auch *cry*

edit: aber die idee die echten Geschenke in Socken zu verstecken ist genial :O


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

zustimmend nick


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Ach mist, das kommt von der scheiß laptoptastatur, da sind die tasten so klein, Ich frag schnell tante Edit


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

an eine laptoptastatur gewöhnt man sich auch ... is eigentlich gar nicht schwer wie man an mir sieht hihi^^
ich kanns dir ja mal beibringen^^


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Dezember 2009)

Geh mit ihm zum Quadbike fahren. Das schockt und bockt und ist einfach geil :> Dreckig, laut und brumm brumm <3
Da kann er dann mal so richtig abrocken^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2009)

der typ is doch so begeisterungsfreudig wien becher jogurt haste doch vorher gelesen :/


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

kauf ihm sekundenkleber... damit kann er sich am stuhl festkleben damit er nie wieder aufstehen muss...oder zündhölzer für lange raidnächteXD


----------



## Pymonte (1. Dezember 2009)

ich lass mir auch immer Geld schenken... da gibts wenigstens keine Enttäuschung. Das kann man dann gemütlich ausgeben..., wobei ich auch lieber Schenke als mich beschenken lasse.


----------



## fraudani (1. Dezember 2009)

Eine Bekannte hatte vor ein paar Jahren ein ähnliches Problem. Ihr Freund war auch nicht gerade hilfreich bei der Auswahl eines guten Weihnachtsgeschenks. Er meinte dann irgendwann, das einzige, das er brauchen könne, wäre ein neues Bett.

Sie dachte nur "prima, ich kann doch kein Bett verschenken, das ist doof". Ich gab ihr dann folgenden Tipp:

- kaufe roten, glänzenden Stoff
- achte darauf, dass dieser lang genug ist, um unter dem Bett durchgeführt und auf dem Bett zu einer Schleife verarbeitet werden kann
- achte außerdem darauf, dass der Stoff gerade so breit ist, dass er deinen Körper zwischen Brust und Schritt bedeckt halten kann
- binde den Stoff wie angedacht als Schleife ans Bett, aber lass unter der Schleife einen "Hohlraum" frei
- lege dich nackt ins Bett, unter die Schleife

Somit bekommt der Mann das Bett, das er braucht, eine hübsche Verpackung und kann den Comfort seines neuen Bettes gleich ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (1. Dezember 2009)

machs wie Dieter Nuhr, wer nix braucht, bekommt auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (1. Dezember 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Eine Bekannte hatte vor ein paar Jahren ein ähnliches Problem. Ihr Freund war auch nicht gerade hilfreich bei der Auswahl eines guten Weihnachtsgeschenks. Er meinte dann irgendwann, das einzige, das er brauchen könne, wäre ein neues Bett.
> 
> Sie dachte nur "prima, ich kann doch kein Bett verschenken, das ist doof". Ich gab ihr dann folgenden Tipp:
> 
> ...



ein Bett als Weihnachtsgeschenkt?
der 2te Teil ist ja schön aber ist der 1ste nicht bisschen teuer? Bett > Socken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fraudani (1. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ein Bett als Weihnachtsgeschenkt?
> der 2te Teil ist ja schön aber ist der 1ste nicht bisschen teuer? Bett > Socken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ursprünglich waren eine Kamera, ein Elektrorasierer und ein Navi auf der Ideenliste. Wenn man da was Gescheites will, und nicht einfach nur irgendwas, kostet das auch einiges mehr als Socken. Für den Preis einer anständigen Kamera, eines richtig guten Elektrorasierers oder eines Navis, das auch wirklich was taugt, kriegt man auch problemlos ein Bett.

Es ging jetzt auch weniger um das Bett, als darum ein vermeintlich doofes Geschenk nett zu verpacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (1. Dezember 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, jedem, der mir Socken zu Weihnachten schenken würde, dem würd ich die Socken ins Maul stopfen und ihn mit nem A-Tritt über den Balkonrand befördern. Die einzigen Leute, die Socken zu Weihnachten verschenken dürfen sind Omas und Opas.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, jedem, der mir Socken zu Weihnachten schenken würde, dem würd ich die Socken ins Maul stopfen und ihn mit nem A-Tritt über den Balkonrand befördern. Die einzigen Leute, die Socken zu Weihnachten verschenken dürfen sind Omas und Opas.



seh ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Dezember 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Eine Bekannte hatte vor ein paar Jahren ein ähnliches Problem. Ihr Freund war auch nicht gerade hilfreich bei der Auswahl eines guten Weihnachtsgeschenks. Er meinte dann irgendwann, das einzige, das er brauchen könne, wäre ein neues Bett.
> 
> Sie dachte nur "prima, ich kann doch kein Bett verschenken, das ist doof". Ich gab ihr dann folgenden Tipp:
> 
> ...






omg, hat sie es getan?


----------



## marion9394 (1. Dezember 2009)

> ich lass mir auch immer Geld schenken... da gibts wenigstens keine Enttäuschung. Das kann man dann gemütlich ausgeben..., wobei ich auch lieber Schenke als mich beschenken lasse.



hm krieg ich von der family eigentlich immer auch, und badekugeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dem freund geld schenken?? hm weiß nicht
reicht schon das ich ihm die miete im dauerauftrag mit dem kommentar "für sexleistungen" schicke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (1. Dezember 2009)

Schenke deinem Freund einen Wunsch Hammer.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hm krieg ich von der family eigentlich immer auch, und badekugeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


i lold srsly


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Dezember 2009)

Oder wie Wäre es einfach mit etwas aus dem Buffed Shop? der Spielt ja gerne wow Halt So T-shirt mit einer Tasse und Anhänger, oder Blatt Papier mit einem Schreiber wo er für das nächste mal aufschreiben kann was er möchte.


----------



## Meriane (1. Dezember 2009)

Oder ne Gamecard,
oder ne neue Tastatur, Maus, Headset oder Boxen ... Was er grad am ehesten braucht


----------



## Breakyou (1. Dezember 2009)

man konnte sich doch eine Zeit lang seinen Char aus WoW als Figur machen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist nicht großes aber man(n) freut sich ja wenn man viel auspacken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ein Schitzel und einma französisch.. darüber wird er sich tierisch.. nein.. gar bestialisch freuen ;D



dafür gibts doch den 14märz
dafür muss man doch net weihnachten draufgehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (2. Dezember 2009)

Der Thread hat mich auf jedenfall schonmla auf die Idee gebracht was ich haben will.....
.... Minihubschrauber FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte mal einen aber den haben wir mit nem Luftgewehr runtergeholt
Niemals Leuten zwischen 18-23 Alkohol und nen hubschrauber geben XD (generell keinem Mann^^)


Mein Vote kriegt der Hubschrauber oder was nettes zum Anziehen aber für dich ^^ (Auspacken kann er ja so dann trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kargaro (2. Dezember 2009)

> spiele - er zockt eh nur wow -.-



Da hast du doch die Antwort.  Wenn er sich für die WoW-Lore (Geschichte) interessiert, kannst du ihm ja einen der Romane kaufen.  Sonst kommen bei WoW'lern Prepaidkarten oder eine seltene Lootkarte (Spektraltiger etc) auch immer gut an ;D


----------



## Manowar (2. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> man konnte sich doch eine Zeit lang seinen Char aus WoW als Figur machen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Dinger haben eine astronomische Lieferzeit, wird sich vllt zu nächste Jahr Weihnachten ausgehen


----------



## Haggelo (2. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jie59X9Nzuc


das da


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hm krieg ich von der family eigentlich immer auch, und badekugeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




rofl die katz sowas nenn ich mal geil...

und der 14. märz is der schnitzel und blo... tag geil.. gleich in den kalender eintragen... da muss ich unbedingt in ein restaurant mit hübscher bedienungxD

es gäb ja auch die alten warcraft spiele sind auch immer ne überlegung wert


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. Dezember 2009)

Schenk ihm eine Stereoanlage die er (oder Du) soooo laut aufdrehen kannst, daß Du damit die Blockflöte spielenden Nachbarskinder zum Schweigen bringst weil sie ihr eigenes Gedudel nicht mehr hören können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich missbrauch den Thread mal:
Kennt jemand irgendwelche coolen ferngesteuerten autos im miniformat (also kleiner als meine Hand) ?
Irgendwelche coolen Sachen,wie son Minipanzer z.b.?
Wäre für Links dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich missbrauch den Thread mal:
> Kennt jemand irgendwelche coolen ferngesteuerten autos im miniformat (also kleiner als meine Hand) ?
> Irgendwelche coolen Sachen,wie son Minipanzer z.b.?
> Wäre für Links dankbar
> ...



wie klein isn deine hand?^^ wär noch jut zu wissen^^


----------



## chopi (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich meinte sone Dinger,die kleiner sind,als ihre Fernbedienung.Solche dinger zum aufm Schreibtisch rumfahren.Afaik war das 1:64


----------



## DaKIWaKiKiiiiikEl (12. Dezember 2009)

also bei der esso (tankstelle) gabs mal wenn man genug pkt hatte so en mini ferrari war sehr gail aber da ich nen hund hab nach 2 tagen kapuut 1.haare gehn in die achsen 2. hund dat ihn kaputt gemacht ^^


----------



## Lillyan (13. Dezember 2009)

Warum 14. März? Steh ich auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> http://www.schnitzel-blowjob-tag.de/



lol das is ma was^^ da wär ich glatt dabei^^ ma meine kleine drauf anquatschen^^


----------



## Deanne (13. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lol das is ma was^^ da wär ich glatt dabei^^ ma meine kleine drauf anquatschen^^



Um solch einen Tag gut zu finden, muss man den Rest des Jahres ja eine ziemlich unwillige Freundin haben.


----------



## Firun (13. Dezember 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Um solch einen Tag gut zu finden, muss man den Rest des Jahres ja eine ziemlich unwillige Freundin haben.



Das könnte man durchaus so sehen.

Aber zurück zum Thema, ich verschenke gerne mal Konzertkarten oder einen Ausflug z.b. Gamescon oder Museum oder ein Abendessen für 2


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (13. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Das könnte man durchaus so sehen.
> 
> Aber zurück zum Thema, ich verschenke gerne mal Konzertkarten oder einen Ausflug z.b. Gamescon oder Museum oder ein Abendessen für 2


jedenfall schöne idee aber bist du dann immer beim konzert essen usw eingeplant oder kriegt die person 2 karten usw...
könnte sonst nach hinten losgehen wenn du mit der frau/freundin deines (besten) freundin immer wieder auf diese weise ausgehst^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Um solch einen Tag gut zu finden, muss man den Rest des Jahres ja eine ziemlich unwillige Freundin haben.



mir gehts mehr um die idee selber als um die "dienstleistung"^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Dezember 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Um solch einen Tag gut zu finden, muss man den Rest des Jahres ja eine ziemlich unwillige Freundin haben.



Ihr freut euch doch auch immer über Valentinstag, egal wieviel der gute Herr schon getan hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist einfach ein Tag an dem man es sich auch mal gut gehen lässt und da ist man(n) schon mit einem guten Schnitzel und weiterem vollkommen zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber anstatt das die Damenschaft sich freut über solch billige Befriedigungsgelegenheiten wird dann auch noch gemeckert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phame (17. Dezember 2009)

Also meiner wünscht sich ganz klar: Spiele, Spiele, Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...auch wenn er gemeinsame Aktivitäten, wie Konzerte, Musicals, Kurzurlaube ect. niemals ausschlagen würde.
Bei Konzertkarten und Musicaltickets sollte man aber meiner Meinung nach vorher genau abklären, was der andere mag... Gutscheine sind schrecklich unpersönlich und doppelte Geschenke (im Vorjahr schon mal vom Ex bekommen z.B.) peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab den Tipp schon mal woanders gegeben, aber falls euer Liebster Spiele mag gibt es hier im Media Adventskalender jeden Tag ein Game 1/3 bis 1/2 günstiger als normalerweise.

Heute ist es Machinarium - also wirklich ein lohnenswertes Geschenk *g*


----------



## Lily (17. Dezember 2009)

glücklicherweise nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir haben vor 3 jahren die abmachung getroffen dass wir uns zu weihnachten nix schenken und uns lieber was schönes zusammen kaufen. dieses jahr wurd ne neue couch^^
ich finds gut, weil a) haben wir weniger ramsch hier rumfliegen und b) hat der arme kerl keinen stress mehr am 24.12. morgens in die stadt zu hechten und die arme verkäuferin bei douglas in den wahnsinn zu treiben und ich nicht mehr 1000 flaschen von dem gleichen parfüm im bad stehen *kicher*


----------



## butathyst (17. Dezember 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Heute ist es Machinarium - also wirklich ein lohnenswertes Geschenk *g*



da hat amazon ja mal nen glücksgriff gemacht ^^ lohnt sich!


----------

